# A'Pexi and Hyper Super Ground System



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

We all know about the grounding wires that Hyper released along w/ HKS (I have a set). Now they have a new line of products released by both Hyper and A'Pexi but now they have a voltage control unit. I did a search and couldn't find anyone w/ experience w/ the new product and I haven't seen anything in any magizines. Anyone have comments or experience? The grounding wires are good for around 3hp, what do you think the benefits of the new system are? Here are some links on them:

A'Pexi Unit 
Hyper Unit


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

zeno said:


> We all know about the grounding wires that Hyper released along w/ HKS (I have a set). Now they have a new line of products released by both Hyper and A'Pexi but now they have a voltage control unit. I did a search and couldn't find anyone w/ experience w/ the new product and I haven't seen anything in any magizines. Anyone have comments or experience? The grounding wires are good for around 3hp, what do you think the benefits of the new system are? Here are some links on them:
> 
> A'Pexi Unit
> Hyper Unit



chimmikes doing a group buy right now on the hyper ground wires in case anyone didnt know and was interested


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

i think it's bunk...

HYPER VOLTAGE SYSTEM CAN SHOW THESE BENEFITS: 
Increased torque, Increased throttle response, Brighter headlights/less dimming, Reduced audio noise, Increased fuel mileage, Longer battery life. 

as do other bunk things like the torando, split fire plugs, slick50 etc.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't think it's bunk


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

are there any dyno #'s from a trustworthy 3rd party? there might be a minute amount of benefit, but it's $150 for several capacitors. you could make one for $15 and learn some useful electrical theory.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

SCC, Super Street, Import Tuner, and Turbo all found hp gains using grounding wires, this is the same principle only upgraded.

HKS and A'Pexi are not bunk companies.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Sure, you could make them.

You could also buy them if you so choose. 

I'm just saying they work.

:cheers:


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

zeno said:


> HKS and A'Pexi are not bunk companies.


I'm not saying they're bunk companies. maybe a bit liberal in their licencing products to put their name on.
I say they are bunk because they claim the sort of improvments that are with in the range of statistical error. 3hp? So many things promise smoother Idle, more fuel economy, more power, etc... if you want beter grounding start by replacing the cable from the negative side of the battery to the car frame, then replace the engine ground strap. if you still need better grounding i guess those hyper ground kits would do it. I talked to an electrical engineer about it, they think it's bunk too. The one thing it might do is clean some alternator noise out of the power, but that noise shouldn't be an issue unless you have some improperly hooked up audio gear. I'm curious if any professional racers use these products, I don't know so I am asking.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

They show decent gains on turbocharged cars.
That's all I know.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

This is an extremely old argument, when the grounding wires first came out all sorts of people were comparing them w/ the tornado and what-not. I don't know how many people said they were an electrical engineer or whatever and claimed expertise. The point is, numerous well known car magizines have dyno tested them on a variety of cars and all found gains in hp and better idling (in fact, a Maxima got around 8hp). I'm not going to attempt to explain why they work but they do.

...and yes, you could probably build your own


----------

